# Modafinil and gains



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Weird question...I'm on modafinil in the last month or so and this s**t works miracles for me..... Thing is tho I only sleep about 6 hours a day....Can't and dont want to sleep more...It's totally wasted time...

How bad is that gains wise?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

hard to say, i imagine itll stump gains slightly, but if your not natural then probs by not very much

would be crappy for a natty trying to bulk though i recon long term..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

How bad is not being able to eat or rest enough gains wise?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> How bad is not being able to eat or rest enough gains wise?


 come on, you know this one!


----------



## C33G (Feb 23, 2014)

Moda totally zaps my energy stores for anything other than the thing i took it for - ie, i use it when I know ive got a heavy day of studying or w/e. Then when i get done studying cause my brain has been going 100mph all day ive no energy left for training

Ive just found my overall performance in the gym when on moda goes to s**t.


----------



## Raposo (Mar 7, 2016)

I am not sure why you use modafinil.

I have night shifts and day shifts. I use modafinil these days which I am not able to be awake by myself. Is better than use ephedrine or caffeine only for working.

I use once each 10 days, and for me it's enough. Keeping its use more could be bad for the health.

When do babies grow up? When they sleep. In our case, it is the same. We need rest (and eat properly) in order to get bigger, stronger and heavier.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Modafinil shouldn't have any effect on gains but not sleeping long enough could affect your recovery process. Even though you feel *fresh* and rested after a six hour sleep it's possible that you actually aren't especially if it's the case that before taking modafinil you were sleeping much longer. Modafinil also has the side affect of appetite suppression so that might be a cause of concern if it works that way in you as well.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

weaver said:


> Weird question...I'm on modafinil in the last month or so and this s**t works miracles for me..... Thing is tho I only sleep about 6 hours a day....Can't and dont want to sleep more...It's totally wasted time...
> 
> How bad is that gains wise?


 6 hours might be enough for you. Are your lifts suffering? If not, it's likely you are fine. Some people perform best on 5-6 hours per night. It's the quality of the sleep+your own genetics that will dictate how much you need.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Been on it a few days myself don't feel nutting


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

ElChapo said:


> 6 hours might be enough for you. Are your lifts suffering? If not, it's likely you are fine. Some people perform best on 5-6 hours per night. It's the quality of the sleep+your own genetics that will dictate how much you need.


 lifts were suffering when on modafinil, but I was on a cut back then so id blame it on than. now im off gear, lift suffering ofc, not due to modafinil tho. yeah i myself believe 5-6 hours are enough.



Etoboss said:


> Been on it a few days myself don't feel nutting


 it takes a week or 10 days before u start feeling it. 100-200mg early morning.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

weaver said:


> lifts were suffering when on modafinil, but I was on a cut back then so id blame it on than. now im off gear, lift suffering ofc, not due to modafinil tho. yeah i myself believe 5-6 hours are enough.
> 
> it takes a week or 10 days before u start feeling it. 100-200mg early morning.


 Cool may start it soon then for a few weeks. What affects you get from it mate?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I only sleep 6 hrs a night. Pretty much always have done. I can lie in but the sleep element outside of the six hours when I'm out fast asleep is negligible. Can't comment on the effects of Modanafinil but if you feel rested enough I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

If it's going to affect my sleep then defo not Gona be taking this!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> Modafinil shouldn't have any effect on gains but not sleeping long enough could affect your recovery process. Even though you feel *fresh* and rested after a six hour sleep it's possible that you actually aren't especially if it's the case that before taking modafinil you were sleeping much longer. Modafinil also has the side affect of appetite suppression so that might be a cause of concern if it works that way in you as well.


 + 1

Modafinil keeps you awake. It's good in prep, gives you focus and so on. Also alleviates some joint pain...


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

weaver said:


> Weird question...I'm on modafinil in the last month or so and this s**t works miracles for me..... Thing is tho I only sleep about 6 hours a day....Can't and dont want to sleep more...It's totally wasted time...
> 
> How bad is that gains wise?


 If you've been getting by on 6 hours all your life, it's probably your natural requirement.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

weaver said:


> Weird question...I'm on modafinil in the last month or so and this s**t works miracles for me..... Thing is tho I only sleep about 6 hours a day....Can't and dont want to sleep more...It's totally wasted time...
> 
> How bad is that gains wise?


 I sleep 12am - 4.30am and get by fine I think if your well used to x amount of sleep you'll be fine


----------

